
From product design to virtual reality - sebg
https://medium.com/@jmdenis/from-product-design-to-virtual-reality-be46fa793e9b#.9ddoc1heg
======
Ellie17
Excellent read. You really covered all the angles one should think about.
Enjoyed reading and great learning tool.

~~~
jmdenis
Thank you.

------
monkmartinez
Awesome. Is there a place where content creators hang out?

